# harbor freight multi purpose machine



## trey3670 (Mar 27, 2010)

first off Hi! new here and have limited machining exp and looking to buy a multipurpose
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=5980

my question is am I better off with the micro lathe or is the mp machine a good deal?
thanks!


----------



## bentprop (Mar 27, 2010)

Trey,those multipurpose machines are a very poor compromise.The mill part doesn't have enough rigidity ,and the lathe bed is too crowded.
Your best choice is separate machines,but if space is a problem,than at least go for a bigger combo machine.
But in the end,it boils down to the use it'll get,and perhaps financial considerations.


----------



## trey3670 (Mar 27, 2010)

didnt realize rigidity would be an issue,I haven't seen the thing in person just in a catalog and on-line I cant find any reviews on it. and by crowded what do you mean? the head swings away so I am not getting you,like I said I don't have a lot of exp so not sure what issues I will run into and that sounds like one I need to worry about. as far as what I want to do is build motors! the steam engines and other stuff. I have a nice drill press and so far its gotten me almost through building an oscillating motor from castings.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 27, 2010)

HI Trey. I started out by looking at an identical 3 in 1 machine. With out rambling a on too much about their inadequacies, I'll just say don't buy anything without a lot of research and consideration.

In that price range I would buy the one below, and add a mill/drill later on, even if I had to wait a good long time for available funds. Of course, hind site is 20/20. This is a perfectly good and adequate 'model making lathe'. I have the same one just a different color. And have never even considered replacing it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45861

-MB


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 27, 2010)

1) welcome to the board post an intro to the welcome section when you get a chance tell us about yourself and your aspirations for this hobby. 
2) this is a question that comes up reading through some old threads will give some insight.
3) there are advantages of a 3 in one.
 space usage small foot print 
cost less than comparable sized separate machines. 
seem like pretty good bang for the buck a 450 lb machine for under $500
4) disadvantages
you have to change set ups more often.
combining the machines put limits on them . 

The micro is in another class it is a tiny machine yes you can do small stuff with it 
 it is a 35 lb machine tool probably not real rigid and not a lot of power. 
Tin


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 27, 2010)

Trey,

What I think everyone is trying to say is that these multi purpose machines can get the job done, and some people have made superb items with them.

But like all sorts of multi purpose machines or items, they will never match the versatility and rigidity of having separate dedicated machines, as everything is a compromise to get them to work together in one package.

Another issue is if you find the lathe is OK for size, but the mill is too small for what you want to do, you will end up buying a larger mill in the end, so making half your purchase redundant.

As mentioned earlier, for certain people and situations they are perfectly acceptable, and maybe in your case that might be true, but for the other 90%+, they just would not be considered.

The lads on here I am sure would support you in whatever choice you went with, but please listen to all responses before making your own decision. I am sure the all in one lads will pop up eventually to tell you their thoughts.

Bogs


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Trev

Welcome

I've got a 3 - 1 but as the lads have said they have their limitations, particularly the mill, not very ridged, changing set ups a pain, accuracy a bit hit and miss, but having said that in time and experience you can get some acceptable work out of it, I eventually bought a small mill, and relegated the mill drill part of my 3 - 1 into storage under my bench, I'm quite content with the lathe.

The 3 -1 your looking at is quite a bit smaller than mine so may have further limitations.

One further thing don't forget to budget for tooling, you can expect to spending an equal amount on tooling if you are to stand a chance of getting the best from your machine.

What ever you decide enjoy using your machine safely.

Hope this helps

Stew


----------



## mklotz (Mar 27, 2010)

You've probably done it already but I'll mention it nevertheless. If you haven't seen this machine in person, be certain to do so before you make the decision to purchase. 

I've seen one up close at our local HF and it was really sad.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll second Marv. The local H-F store has one on display. I cannot imagine having to work with that thing.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Trey;

I hope you will consider separate machines very seriously. I _really_ don't want to offend any of my fellow builders with my unfettered thoughts on the 3 in 1 type machines. I do understand the urge to get something, anything, just to get going with all the fun. If at all possible, buy individual machines. 

Please understand this comes from a person who has owned a 3 in 1 machine; I would never ever buy one again. 

Best of luck.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

Something I should have mentioned previously. There is a Yahoo group for those machines. Heck, I think there is a Yahoo Group for just about everything!

You may want to subscribe and hear directly from the horse's mouth what the deal is.


----------



## capjak (Mar 28, 2010)

I owned an Atlas/Craftsman 618 lathe for about ten years before I sold it and have owned a Smithy 1220 3in1 for about a year. So far I am quite satisfied with my decision to change machines. The lathe function on the Smithy is much more robust and accurate. My first real experience with metal machining was when I took a two semester machine shop practices course at a local community college. We used large geared head engine lathes and Bridgeport mills. I bought the Atlas right after I completed the course and after a few attempts to make anything, I just gave up and went on to other toys. Based on the advertising, I wanted a 3in1 but could not justify the cost. I went so far as to visit a couple of owners of 3in1's and got varying assessments. The owners of the yellow machines were quite unhappy with the support that they got from the manufacturer. My only experience with the Smithy was with a retired HP machinist who liked the lathe function and tolerated the mill limitations. About a year ago I picked up a Smithy at an estate sale for $250.00. Apparently it had been purchased by a model airplane enthusiast who bought the machine, put it in his shop and then had a stroke and couldn't use any of his tools. It sat there unused, for about seven years. It cost me about $150.00 to replace the parts that got lost over the years. I now have about $750.00 tied up in this machine with the tooling that I have picked up over the year. Smithy gives fantastic service and most parts are readily available. Occasionally the parts do seem to come on a slow boat from China. I agree with the assessment of the HF machine. I ran into a HF owner at an auction and he was quite unhappy with both the machine and the support. 

The limitations of the machine cause you to think quite a bit as you do your project. I try to get as much of the lathe work done before I start on the mill. Invariably I find that I have forgotten one operation and have to go back to the previous configuration. Fortunately for me this is a hobby and I am not under any pressure complete anything in a set time. Eventually I would like to get a mill but for now I am quite satisfied with the set up that I have.

Jack


----------



## trey3670 (Mar 28, 2010)

ok so everything I am hearing is this machine really isnt for very precise work. I am really not sure of how precise work I am capable of right now,being a beginner and all.coupla things in adition to what I hearing here are turning me off this machine,one I cant see it in person,two is lack of travel on the actual mill part. I am thinking that for now I can use my drill press for some light milling,I have a x-y axis table. so I think the mini lathe is the way to go.
thank you all for your time and advice! helped a bunch. 

wow those smithy 3 n 1s look great! lil out of my price range right now though.


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought the identical machine at an estate sale for $150.00 US. Worst waist of money that I had ever spent. almost no cross slide travel to machine with the mill, no power feeds so everthing is hand crank. The best day with the machine was when I saw it in the back of someones pickup hauling it away. 
Rex


----------



## motoseeya (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know what you are going to do with yours but if molding is what you are in to look at the grizzly mini mill and lathe it is what I got to start with and I have not had anything in it's size range that I cound not do .You can't take as big a bite but it's a hoppy so time is not a factor for me any way and yes big is better but is more $$$ too. just my 2 cents


----------

